# CPC-A in Atlanta GA looking for experience



## dyane_1999 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've received my CPC-A certification and looking for some job experience....I am willing to work for free....I live in Atlanta...if anybody in Atlanta know anybody or have a place for me to gain experience please feel free to let me know....


----------



## Marvelous Margaret (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you try Project Extern?


----------



## photoleach (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in the same boat, I passed the CPC in May and have been looking for a paying position or a volunteer position in the San Francisco Bay Area.  There are no project xtern sites near San Francisco.  Please let me know if there are any openings in the San Francisco area.  Thanks, Erin


----------



## dyane_1999 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes I am trying Project xtern the possibilities are looking good right now....I will see soon...


----------



## Patricia K. (Sep 1, 2009)

Dyane, I'm not sure where in Atlanta you are, and you may have already seen this, but I came across the following in my internet job searching and thought of you: http://www.medicalbillingstaffing.com/aug31/atlanta11.html. I actually live near Pittsburgh, but as my family is in the Atlanta area (scattered over the northern metro area!) I have hopes of returning some day and periodically check for jobs out that way while I am looking for jobs up here.  Good luck!!


----------



## dyane_1999 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## anissawebb1 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Position available*

Hello,

I work for a medical software company. If you still need a position, can you please foward your resume to awebb@acom.com.

Thanks,

Ann


----------

